# Forums-Stammtisch in Stuttgart



## PLC-Gundel (31 Januar 2010)

Liebe Baden-Württemberger und alle weiteren Interessierten,

es ist soweit, der nächste Forums-Stammtisch wird in Kürze stattfinden 

Ort: Classic Rock Cafe in Stuttgart http://www.classicrockcafe.de/ 
Datum: 27.2.10
Uhrzeit: 19 Uhr

Bitte bei Interesse eine kurze PN an mich, damit ich in etwa weiß, für wie viele Personen ich reservieren soll. :?:

Gruß,
Gundula


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (31 Januar 2010)

Hallo,

gute Idee, müsste bei mir hinhauen.


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (1 Februar 2010)

Ich schau mal was sich machen lässt...


----------



## puzzlefreak (1 Februar 2010)

Hi Gundula,

ein Treffen in Stuttgart hört sich super an 
Da bin ich mit von der Partie. Und meinen Freund würd ich auch noch mitbringen. 

Wie wär's denn mit einer kurzen Rückmeldung, wer bzw. wieviele Leute da sein werden?

Auf jeden Fall freu ich mich schon, ein paar bekannte Gesichter wiederzusehen.
Und natürlich auch ein paar neue Leute kennenzulernen.

Gruß Sonja


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (1 Februar 2010)

puzzlefreak schrieb:


> Hi Gundula,
> 
> ein Treffen in Stuttgart hört sich super an
> Da bin ich mit von der Partie. Und meinen Freund würd ich auch noch mitbringen.



Hmmm, wenn das so ist, dann bring ich meine Freundin mit. 
*ROFL*

Gruß
Timo


----------



## dalbi (2 Februar 2010)

Hi,

für alle die es interessiert die Anreise mit der Bahn ist hier am besten.

Der Hauptbahnhof ist von dem Ort des geschehens ca. 1,2km entfernt.
Hauptbahnhof zum Cafe

Ein Hotel ist auch in der Nähe. Cafe zum Hotel
Hotel Astoria ***, Hospitalstr. 29, Stuttgart , 70174

Gruss Daniel


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (2 Februar 2010)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Hmmm, wenn das so ist, dann bring ich meine Freundin mit.
> *ROFL*
> 
> Gruß
> Timo



Das kostet dich dann aber 30€ mehr

https://bookingbutton.booking.com/w...&numnights=1&numrooms=1&image.x=35&image.y=23

oder zahlt sie selber?


----------



## PLC-Gundel (2 Februar 2010)

*Zwischenstand*

Hi Sonja,

ja, das verspricht, ein netter und lustiger Abend zu werden 

*Hier mal eine Liste, von allen, die zugesagt haben: *

Du (Puzzlefreak) 
 Unimog-Heizer 
Gerhard Bäuerle
Marlob
Dalbi
Bernard
Nade 
Paule
Pizza &
Plc-Gundel

= 10 Leute

*und die unter Vorbehalt kommen:*

Helmut von der Reparatur (?)
Markus (?)


Werde die Liste regelmäßig aktualisieren, wenn sich was ändert.
Wär nett, wenn sie noch länger wird 

LG,
Gundula


----------



## marlob (2 Februar 2010)

Wollen Helmut und Axel da heimlich einen Westfalenstammtisch draus machen ;-)
Dann muss ich mir ja auch noch überlegen zu kommen


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Februar 2010)

marlob schrieb:


> Wollen Helmut und Axel da heimlich einen Westfalenstammtisch draus machen ;-)
> Dann muss ich mir ja auch noch überlegen zu kommen


 
Wir wollen den Schwaben das Feld nicht kampflos überlassen, 
ein wenig Ostwestfälische Provinz darf auf keinen Stammtisch fehlen .
Ich hab noch ein platz frei im Auto, kannst dich melden.


----------



## marlob (2 Februar 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Wir wollen den Schwaben das Feld nicht kampflos überlassen,
> ein wenig Ostwestfälische Provinz darf auf keinen Stammtisch fehlen .
> Ich hab noch ein platz frei im Auto, kannst dich melden.


Ich wohne ja eigentlich Westwestfalen, aber von Holland aus gesehen ist das ja auch Ostwestfalen 
Wegen der Fahrtgelegenheit schicke ich dir ne PN, ich muss mich ja erst noch 
bei Gundel anmelden ;-)


----------



## Perfektionist (2 Februar 2010)

PLC-Gundel schrieb:


> ...
> Datum: 27.2.10
> ...
> Bitte bei Interesse eine kurze PN an mich,
> ...


statt einer PN:
Hallo Gundel,
ich weiss noch nicht, ob ich das schaffe, bin aber durchaus interessiert. Leider hab ich in der Woche einen Auswärtstermin - mag sein, dass ich dort gerade erst dann am Freitag entlassen werde, dann geht es halt für meinen Teil nicht mehr. Ich sag mal: so etwa am 25.2. wird klar sein, ob ich kommen kann ...


----------



## Rainer Hönle (3 Februar 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Wir wollen den Schwaben das Feld nicht kampflos überlassen,
> ein wenig Ostwestfälische Provinz darf auf keinen Stammtisch fehlen .
> Ich hab noch ein platz frei im Auto, kannst dich melden.



Hallo Helmut,

Du musst nur einen Tag später nach Hause fahren. Dann passt das mit dem Stammtisch in Stuttgart ;-)


----------



## nade (3 Februar 2010)

So nun Offiziell, wie schon im Chat erwähnt, interesse wäre da. Mal wiedern Tannezäpfle trinken. 
Allerdings kann auch ich noch nicht definitiv das We als sicher Bestätigen.
Müßte es aber denk ich bis ende nächster Woche wissen obs geht oder nicht.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (3 Februar 2010)

nade schrieb:


> So nun Offiziell, wie schon im Chat erwähnt, interesse wäre da. Mal wiedern Tannezäpfle trinken.
> Allerdings kann auch ich noch nicht definitiv das We als sicher Bestätigen.
> Müßte es aber denk ich bis ende nächster Woche wissen obs geht oder nicht.



nade da liegst du falsch. tannenzäpfchen kommt von http://www.rothaus.de/index1.htm das liegt in baden. stuttgart ist in würtemberg, und badisches bier wird höchstens zum klospülen benutzt


----------



## Blockmove (3 Februar 2010)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> nade da liegst du falsch. tannenzäpfchen kommt von http://www.rothaus.de/index1.htm das liegt in baden. stuttgart ist in würtemberg, und badisches bier wird höchstens zum klospülen benutzt



Also ehrlich gesagt lieber ein Tannenzäpfle aus der Kloschlussel als euer Memminger aus dem Glas 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (3 Februar 2010)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Also ehrlich gesagt lieber ein Tannenzäpfle aus der Kloschlussel als euer Memminger aus dem Glas
> 
> Gruß
> Dieter



Da kann ich Dir nicht wiedersprechen

ich dachte eher an http://www.meckatzer.de/


----------



## nade (3 Februar 2010)

Wie se sich hier gerade wieder bei Bierhersteller streiten^^
Nun ja hatte die internen Gebietsgrenzen nicht berücksichtigt... aber ich mag Bitburger und Kirner auch nicht *gg*


----------



## PLC-Gundel (3 Februar 2010)

*Kleine Änderung*

Habe heute diese Antwort von der Location bekommen:



> Hallo Gundula,
> 
> ist kein Problem. Sag mir am besten spätestens am Mittwoch den 24.2.
> ob sich an der Anzahl was ändert.
> ...


Passt mir nicht so ganz in den Kram, aber wir müssen leider folgende Konsequenz daraus ziehen:

Bitte bis 22.2. sich verbindlich bei mir anmelden.
Wer dann bis zum 24. die 15 € überwiesen hat (Kto.Nr. gibt's per PN) gilt dann endgültig als angemeldet.
Und bedenkt bitte, wenn man ißt und trinkt, sind die 15€ schnell erreicht.
Und soviel sollte euch ein Forumstreffen schon wert sein  

Tut mir leid für diese Umstände, aber die Location sollten wir nun nicht mehr ändern, zumal sie echt klasse ist.

LG,
Gundula


----------



## Paule (3 Februar 2010)

> und Gäste unter 21 Jahren bei uns kein Einlass am Wochenende haben.


Schade, wäre gerne gekommen. 

Was heißt das? Jungendliche dürfen nur unter der Woche in den Schuppen? 
Ne ist klar, Schüler unter der Woche und die Erwachsenen am Wochenende. 

Was geht da am Wochenende ab? Bin ja mal gespannt. 
Ich habe es mal in den Terminkalender eingetragen, aber verbindlich ist das noch nicht.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Februar 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> Ich habe es mal in den Terminkalender eingetragen, aber verbindlich ist das noch nicht.



wie verbindlich ist das nicht, ich habe heute mit einen
Forums Kollegen gechattet, der rein zufälig fast dein Nachbar
ist, der hat geschrieben: "Der Paule fährt und nimmt mich mit." 
Jetzt kannst du den aber nicht an der Autobahn stehen lassen!


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (4 Februar 2010)

@ helmut

du hast mal wieder nur die hälfte verstehen wollen 

@ gundel

bist du sicher, dass dieses lokal in stuttgart ist? ohne fundierte englisch kenntnisse kann man nicht mal rausfinden, was es zu essen gibt.
da könnte ich :sm12: das ist nicht cool, das ist billig


----------



## Lipperlandstern (4 Februar 2010)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> @ helmut
> 
> du hast mal wieder nur die hälfte verstehen wollen
> 
> ...




Sei froh das es nicht in schwäbisch ist ........... 

Aber ich finde dieses Denglisch auch mehr als albern.......


----------



## PLC-Gundel (4 Februar 2010)

*Speisekarte*



AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> @ gundel
> 
> bist du sicher, dass dieses lokal in stuttgart ist? ohne fundierte englisch kenntnisse kann man nicht mal rausfinden, was es zu essen gibt.
> da könnte ich :sm12: das ist nicht cool, das ist billig



Hi AUD,

weiß nicht so ganz wo Dein Problem ist 

Die Namen der Burger auf dieser Karte http://www.classicrockcafe.de/index.php?page=inhalte/Food and Drinks/Food and Drinks
sind zwar auf Englisch, aber es ist doch alles noch mal auf Deutsch erklärt 

Mir gefälllt das, vor allem der Burger ganz in der Mitte: "Diabolo, der Scharfe..." :sm16:  :s12:  

Gruß,
Gundel


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (4 Februar 2010)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> @ gundel
> 
> bist du sicher, dass dieses lokal in stuttgart ist? ohne fundierte englisch kenntnisse kann man nicht mal rausfinden, was es zu essen gibt.
> da könnte ich :sm12: das ist nicht cool, das ist billig



@Rainer:
Das ist gar kein problem, ich werd Dir das dann Übersetzen oder aufmalen... 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (4 Februar 2010)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> bist du sicher, dass dieses lokal in stuttgart ist? ohne fundierte englisch kenntnisse kann man nicht mal rausfinden, was es zu essen gibt.
> da könnte ich :sm12: das ist nicht cool, das ist billig



Hehe, ist ein krasser Gegensatz zu Deinem Leben auf der 
Alm, was ? 

Wir können ja fragen, ob sie Dir aus dem Ratskeller eine  
Portion Käsespätzle organisieren können.


----------



## PLC-Gundel (15 Februar 2010)

*Erinnerung*

Liebe Forumsmitglieder, 

unser Stammtisch Termin rückt in greifbare Nähe 

Deshalb wollte ich diesen Thread nochmal nach oben holen, und geichzeitig diejenigen aufzufordern, 
die noch mit Fragezeichen in der Liste stehen, sich per PN bei mir zu melden. 
Wär schön, wenn ihr euch einen Ruck geben und euch fest anmelden würdet 

Auch weitere Neuanmeldungen sind herzlich willkommen :sm3::sm2:

Allen fest Angemeldeten werde ich weitere Infos per PN zukommen lassen.

Schöne Grüße aus dem Schwarzwald,

Gundel


----------



## nade (15 Februar 2010)

Sorry für noch ne runde Vertrösten, am Mitwoch werd ich erfahren ob es da eine Kollision mit einem Lehrgang werden könnte. Nein leider keinen grünen RAhmen Leergang, sondern wiedermal nur trockene Theorie...
Geb dir am Mi bescheid


----------



## PLC-Gundel (21 Februar 2010)

*An alle Spontanen...*

*Letzte Erinnerung*

Wollte nur nochmal daran erinnern, daß morgen die Anmeldefrist für
den Stammtisch abläuft.

Spontane Anmeldungen sind somit noch bis zum 22.02. , 24 Uhr :wink: 
möglich und willkommen 

Ansonsten freu ich mich sehr über die bisher 10 fest angemeldeten Teilnehmer 

Gruß aus dem Schwarzwald,

Gundula


----------



## Markus (22 Februar 2010)

hi, ich denke ich werde schon kommen, hägt aber noch davon ab was am samstag geht...

ich habe mal meine kollegen informiert, ggf. komme ich auch nicht alleine.

klärt sich im laufe der woche, abe rmit mir könnt ihr eigentlich rechnen!


----------



## nade (22 Februar 2010)

Au weh.. der Cheffe erscheint auch noch....
Egal Markus bring den dicken Geldbeutel mit. Die Runde geht auf dich.  
Die Stuttgarter werden uns nieeee wieder reinlassen nach dem Tag....*ROFL*


----------



## Rainer Hönle (28 Februar 2010)

Und wo bleiben die Erfahrungsberichte für die Daheimgebliebenen?


----------



## puzzlefreak (28 Februar 2010)

Hi Rainer,

sei doch nicht so ungeduldig. Immerhin haben sich die letzten erst um 5 Uhr rum verabschiedet. :shock: 

Da musst du uns schon noch etwas Zeit lassen zum regnerieren lassen. 

Aber keine Angst, Erfahrungsberichte liefern wir noch nach.

Gruß Sonja


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (28 Februar 2010)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Und wo bleiben die Erfahrungsberichte für die Daheimgebliebenen?



Hi Rainer.
Nu mal laaangsam, wir sind doch noch beim Spätstücken... :sm13:
Also, wir haben die Erfahrung gemacht dass:

Man Guinnes, Weizen und Kellerbier in rauhen mengen trinken kann...
Man von einem Burger satt weren kann!
Einem ein Espresso um stunden zurückwerfen kann.
Man mit einem Logo-Array mit ASI-Bus verdammt weit kommt!
Man sich bei leiser musik auch mal anschreien kann... 

Das war jetzt glaub das wichtigste...
Ich meld mich evtl nochmal, wenn ich wieder nüchtern bin. 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Rainer Hönle (28 Februar 2010)

Hallo Sonja,

bin vielleicht etwas von Helmut verwöhnt, der ja direkt online vom Forumsstammtisch berichtet ;-)


----------



## puzzlefreak (28 Februar 2010)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Hallo Sonja,
> 
> bin vielleicht etwas von Helmut verwöhnt, der ja direkt online vom Forumsstammtisch berichtet ;-)



Hallo Rainer,

leider konnte Helmut ja nicht am Stammtisch teilnehmen. Sonst hätte das mit der Onlineberichterstattung vielleicht hingehauen.

Auf jeden Fall war's ein lustiger Haufen und wir hatten viel Spaß!
Und vor lauter Trinken war sowieso keine Zeit zum Berichterstatten 
Und ob man das betrunkene Gestammel hätte entziffern können....

Auf jeden Fall gab's lustige Diskussionen über ein Array of Logo direkt über AS-i vernetzt. Das wird bestimmt DIE Neuheit 

Gruß Sonja


----------



## nade (28 Februar 2010)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Hi Rainer.
> Nu mal laaangsam, wir sind doch noch beim Spätstücken... :sm13:
> Also, wir haben die Erfahrung gemacht dass:
> 
> ...



Somit ist ein großer Teil des "Spezialistentreffens" schon im Groben gesagt.
Ja leiser Musik und laute Unterhaltungen drumherum. Wenn die Musik erst nur als "Gewittergrummeln" im Hintergrund zu hören ist... Dann meiner Meinung nach schlecht abgemischt wurde... Aber dannn, wo es passte so laut war, das eben wiederrum keine Unterhaltung ohne Anschreien möglich wurde....
Ok Positionswechsel war angesagt, dann ging es Andernortes weiter.
Zurück im Hotel wars noch bei einem Abschlussbier recht lustig geworden, das lass ich aber Dalbi oder Paule berichten.? Weiß von euch 2 einer wo der Porscheschlüssel ist?

// Schade nur das es Markus wohl doch nicht möglich war zu Erscheinen.


----------



## dalbi (28 Februar 2010)

Hallo,



nade schrieb:


> ..Zurück im Hotel wars noch bei einem Abschlussbier recht lustig geworden, das lass ich aber Dalbi oder Paule berichten.? Weiß von euch 2 einer wo der Porscheschlüssel ist?...



Ja das war echt noch spaßig, der Vericherungsfritze sucht den Schlüssel wahrscheinlich immer noch. Ich hätte da gern mal eine Probefahrt damit gemacht.

Wie so oft haben wir (nade, paule und ich) das Licht um ca. 6:30 Uhr ausgemacht.

Auf jeden Fall war es ein echt gelungener Abend, einfach Top.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Paule (28 Februar 2010)

nade schrieb:


> Dann meiner Meinung nach schlecht abgemischt wurde... Aber dannn, wo es passte so laut war, das eben wiederrum keine Unterhaltung ohne Anschreien möglich wurde....


Könnt Ihr bitte etwas lauter schreiben, ich glaube ich bin taub. 


Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Man sich bei leiser musik auch mal anschreien kann...


Meinst Du im zweiten Lokal? Ja das war der lustig, wie da alle geschaut haben. *ROFL*


puzzlefreak schrieb:


> Immerhin haben sich die letzten erst um 5 Uhr rum verabschiedet. :shock:


Wie nade es schon geschrieben hat, es ging noch weiter. 

Auf jeden Fall war es ein super lustiger und netter Abend. 
Gerne wieder.


----------



## nade (28 Februar 2010)

Au weia das wär was gewes... nur warscheins besser als der fritze selber fahnr zu lasse.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (1 März 2010)

Hallo,

ein wirklich gelungener Abend und Morgen .



Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Man mit einem Logo-Array mit ASI-Bus verdammt weit kommt!



Bitte keine Details, bevor die Patentanmeldung des kaskadierten 
Logo-Arrays durch ist ... 

Für die Daheimgebliebenen gibt es natürlich auch ein Foto:


----------



## Lars Weiß (1 März 2010)

Vorspeise *ROFL*

Ja geil ...


----------



## nade (1 März 2010)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ein wirklich gelungener Abend und Morgen .
> 
> ...


Das ist doch genau das was Dalbi für seine Heizkreise sucht... Helft ihm. Das wäre dann gleich der Prototyp für die Patentanmeldung... hoffe nur das da keine Chinesen rumlaufen und sich diese Lösung abfotographieren...*ROFL*
Simenserianer gehen hin und Multiplexen, ein Stammtisch geht hin und baut auf ASI.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (1 März 2010)

*Unerwartete Probleme...*

Hi zusammen

Ich hatte eigentlich vor, eine Versuchsanlage des Logo-Array´s aufzubauen.
Hierbei bin ich auf folgendes Problem gestossen:
Man kann bei der Siemens-Bestellung als Maximale Anzahl der Artikel NUR 999 eingeben... 
Das reicht doch hinten und vorne nicht für einen vernünftigen Versuchsaufbau... 
Btw: wieviele Logo´s unterstützt der ASI-Bus?

Gruß
Timo


----------



## vierlagig (1 März 2010)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Btw: wieviele Logo´s unterstützt der ASI-Bus?



zweiundsechzig


----------



## marlob (1 März 2010)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Und wo bleiben die Erfahrungsberichte für die Daheimgebliebenen?


Das Treffen war ja bei dir um die Ecke, nächstes Mal solltest du einfach vorbei kommen 



nade schrieb:


> ...
> 
> // Schade nur das es Markus wohl doch nicht möglich war zu Erscheinen.


Waren nicht genug da, die Markus heissen. ;-)

Gibt es übrigens irgendwo einen Schnellkurs in der Sprache die ihr zu später Stunde gesprochen habt?
Zum Schluss habe ich manchmal nur noch Bahnhof verstanden ;-) 
Oder war mein Alkpegel doch zu hoch
Obwohl der war definitiv zu hoch, haben mir meine Kopfschmerzen am nächsten Tag auf jeden Fall erzählt :-(

@Gerhard
Verschickt du die Fotos und Filme noch die du/wir gemacht haben?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (1 März 2010)

marlob schrieb:


> @Gerhard
> Verschickt du die Fotos und Filme noch die du/wir gemacht haben?



Du meinst die Fotos, die auch ohne Peperoni _echt scharf_ sind?

Ja, die schicke ich Euch .


----------



## marlob (1 März 2010)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Du meinst die Fotos, die auch ohne Peperoni _echt scharf_ sind?
> ...


Woran kann ich mich nicht mehr erinnern ;-)


----------



## Rainer Hönle (1 März 2010)

marlob schrieb:


> Das Treffen war ja bei dir um die Ecke, nächstes Mal solltest du einfach vorbei kommen


Wenn da nicht auch wieder zwei Geburtstage dazwischen kommen ;-)


----------



## nade (1 März 2010)

Jaja.Genau die meinte er. Waren doch eh nur scharfe Bilder geworden.


----------



## PLC-Gundel (1 März 2010)

*Nachlese*

Möchte mich auch noch mal ganz herzlich bei allen Teilnehmenden für den 
gelungenen Abend bedanken   :sm24:  :s12:

Auch wenn die Sache mit der Vorkasse nicht so ganz mein Ding ist,
es hat wenigstens dafür gesorgt, daß alle angemeldeten Teilnehmer relativ 
pünktlich am 1. Ort des Geschehens eintrafen 

Diese Location war am Anfang echt spitze, gemütliches Ambiente, super 
gutes und reichhaltiges Essen, gute Musik 

Zu späterer Stunde allerdings wurde es immer voller und lauter, so daß wir 
auf Marlobs Vorschlag (danke nochmals dafür) in ein ruhigeres Lokal umgezogen sind.

Auf jeden Fall würde ich gerne wieder einen Stammtisch organisieren, vor 
allem wenn es die zwei aus der Bielefelder Ecke, die kurzfristig abgesagt 
haben, dann doch noch in unsere Ecke schaffen... 

Da ich jedoch nicht aus der Stuttgarter Gegend komme, und in dessen 
Kneipenscene nicht arg bewandert bin, wär ich über Vorschläge zwecks 
neuer Location sehr dankbar.
Wäre schön, wenn diese dann etwas ruhiger wäre, und keinen 
Mindesumsatz fordert, so daß man den Stammtisch etwas spontaner gestalten kann.

Bei Stuttgart als Ort würd ich gerne bleiben, es liegt doch sehr zentral und 
ist für viele gut erreichbar.

Gruß,
Gundel


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (2 März 2010)

PLC-Gundel schrieb:


> Möchte mich auch noch mal ganz herzlich bei allen Teilnehmenden für den
> gelungenen Abend bedanken   :sm24:  :s12:



Danke für die gute Organisation!



PLC-Gundel schrieb:


> Da ich jedoch nicht aus der Stuttgarter Gegend komme, und in dessen
> Kneipenscene nicht arg bewandert bin, wär ich über Vorschläge zwecks
> neuer Location sehr dankbar.
> Wäre schön, wenn diese dann etwas ruhiger wäre, und keinen
> Mindesumsatz fordert, so daß man den Stammtisch etwas spontaner gestalten kann.



Hallo,

wahrscheinlich kenne ich in Stuttgart jeden Spielzeug- und 
Klamottenladen, aber mit den Kneipen sieht es schlecht aus.

Aber ich halte mal die Ohren offen.


----------



## nade (2 März 2010)

Schließ mich da Gerhard an. *ACK*Wenn sich keiner die Mühe machen würde, würde sowas nicht bei rauskommen. Und wie man sieht hat sich Gundels Spontanorganisation in was gemacht, was man als Gelungen bezeichnen kann.


----------

